# 50/50 Cotton/Poly Print Issue



## coriewright1979 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello everybody!

Currently I'm using the Storm II at my work to print on T-Shirts. An issues that I have been having is getting the correct color coverage when printing full-color designs (white base then color) on a 50/50 garment. I have been getting a lot of bleed through from the actual shirt when using a single white or even a double white. This only happens on t-shirts, this doesn't happen on 50/50 sweatshirts. Current setting are below:

Single White Print:
Fixation: 100%
Interlaced, Single White!
Medium Print head speed for white/color:
White Highlight: 50%
White under Darks: 80%
White under lights: 80%
Sharpness: 10
Choke: 4 (pixels)

Double White Print:
Fixation: 100%
Interlaced, Double White!
Medium print Head Speed for White/Color:
White Highlight: 40%
White Under Darks: 60%
White Under Lights: 50%
Sharpness: 10
Choke: 4 (Pixels)

Both prints are done using these setting as well!
RGB Source Profile: Embedded
CMYK Source Profile: Embedded
Rendering Intent: Relative Colorimetric
Output Profile: Kornit_Dark.icm

Please keep in mind that this is a major problem on Neon 50/50 colors, not so much dark 50/50 garments. Any help and assistance I can get with this will help.

Thank you!

Happy Printing!

Corie Wright
ColorBLAST Manager
Go USA Inc.
Wenatchee, Washington 98801


----------

